# Sexuality



## Mr.Foox (Nov 14, 2016)

What is your Roleplaying sexuality? I ask because sometimes someone who is straight can like masturbating to gay furry porn and do gay roleplays. I am pansexual in real life and in roleplaying. What is yours?


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 15, 2016)

Pansexual with preference for male.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 15, 2016)

Straight and I don't do RPs much but when I do, I've been known to swing both ways, depends on the individual.

Furry porn, depends on a lot but again, I don't really discriminate based on sex.

In RP and porn I have a preference for males that are generally on the feminine end of the spectrum.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 15, 2016)

My sexuality is no


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 15, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> My sexuality is no



Must be pretty boring...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 15, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> someone who is straight can like masturbating to gay furry porn and do gay roleplays.



I just actually read this and uh

I've got news for you if you like jacking it to the thought of dood on dood action....



LycanTheory said:


> Must be pretty boring...



Nah I don't role play so no is very fitting~


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 15, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I just actually read this and uh
> I've got news for you if you like jacking it to the thought of dood on dood action....


i respectfully disagree with where you're going. i already know where you're going with that "uuuuh" but keep in mind that non-furries make the same argument about furries. "if you jack it to animal-people then you must actually wanna fuck animals". Being gay doesn't mean you find eeeeeevery dude and willy attractive. Likewise having interest in gay stuff and certain male attributes shouldn't make one gay. Likewise roleplaying a female as male doesn't conclude that the roleplayer wants a sex change. So why would roleplaying (or in a sense, writing fiction) conclude that the writer is of a certain label?


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 15, 2016)

Bisexual with a preference for women


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 15, 2016)

Pansexual with a preference for men.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

Actually, lemme correct myself : I still don't know about myself IRL yet, but when I role-play... yes, still pansexual and male preference...


----------



## Julen (Nov 15, 2016)

Also Ethan Bradberry



Nah. I'd say bi honestly


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 15, 2016)

Julen said:


> Also Ethan Bradberry
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I'd say bi honestly










PlusThirtyOne said:


> i respectfully disagree with where you're going. i already know where you're going with that "uuuuh" but keep in mind that non-furries make the same argument about furries. "if you jack it to animal-people then you must actually wanna fuck animals". Being gay doesn't mean you find eeeeeevery dude and willy attractive. Likewise having interest in gay stuff and certain male attributes shouldn't make one gay. Likewise roleplaying a female as male doesn't conclude that the roleplayer wants a sex change. So why would roleplaying (or in a sense, writing fiction) conclude that the writer is of a certain label?



I dunno, there's a difference between a complete species and then a gender of the same species.


I ain't saying you're gay if you dream of doods but totes don't like doods but uh ya know



Das gay


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

My sexuality is, and always will be, slut...


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> My sexuality is, and always will be, slut...





Mr. Fox said:


> My sexuality is, and always will be, slut...


Always follow stereotypes, giving foxs a bad name.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Always follow stereotypes, giving foxs a bad name.


If you can't beat your stereotype, own it.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you can't beat your stereotype, own it.


Own it indeed my slutty brothern.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2016)

If somebody is aroused by gay furry porn, maybe they are not wholly straight, if we're honest.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 16, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> If somebody is aroused by gay furry porn, maybe they are not wholly straight, if we're honest.



Perhaps this is correct but the issue that I see lies within lables themselves. Any label that one chooses to wear is generally regarded as a method of conveying an explanation of oneself to other people in summary form.

If such person, in question, does not have an interest in gay sexuality outside of artwork, there need be no label because one does not need to convey anything to artwork.

The grey area here, of course, would be online RP.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> If somebody is aroused by gay furry porn, maybe they are not wholly straight, if we're honest.


Bi-curious or heteroflexible maybe?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 16, 2016)

bi, end of story.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Bi-curious or heteroflexible maybe?



What the fuck does heteroflexible mean


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What the fuck does heteroflexible mean


I have NO fucking idea, but it's an actual definition, unfortunately.

Being heterosexual but showing some homosexual tendencies, going by the "dictionary"..

It's fucking weird, I know.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I have NO fucking idea, but it's an actual definition, unfortunately.
> 
> Being heterosexual but showing some homosexual tendencies, going by the "dictionary"..
> 
> It's fucking weird, I know.




You mean bisexual with female preference?

Because that's bisexual with female preference


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You mean bisexual with female preference?
> 
> Because that's bisexual with female preference


Won't that depend on the sex of the person?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Won't that depend on the sex of the person?



If you like grils and doods as a dood then you're bi
If you like grils and doods as a gril then you're bi

Ain't no fancy made up term needed


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Nov 16, 2016)

My sexuality in RP goes this way:

Things take a wrong turn, pull out the skullfucking card.

I don't really rp.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> If you like grils and doods as a dood then you're bi
> If you like grils and doods as a gril then you're bi
> 
> Ain't no fancy made up term needed



Looks like the language police have arrived. ;3

Anyway, returning to the discussion about 'straight' people who like gay furry porn, 



LycanTheory said:


> Perhaps this is correct but the issue that I see lies within lables themselves. Any label that one chooses to wear is generally regarded as a method of conveying an explanation of oneself to other people in summary form.
> 
> If such person, in question, does not have an interest in gay sexuality outside of artwork, there need be no label because one does not need to convey anything to artwork.
> 
> The grey area here, of course, would be online RP.



I appreciate some people want to refrain from labels, though I rather feel like that could also be a strategy to deny that they're experiencing latent homosexuality?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 16, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Looks like the language police have arrived. ;3
> 
> Anyway, returning to the discussion about 'straight' people who like gay furry porn,
> 
> ...




Well _technically _Grammatik is my job~


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Being heterosexual but showing some homosexual tendencies, going by the "dictionary"..


Wouldn't that be metrosexual?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Wouldn't that be metrosexual?


Honestly I don't know.

And I don't give a shit either. People wanna be snowflakes and label themselves like a billboard, they should be free to do so.


----------



## Bearlinq (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm pansexual, as are a majority of my characters. I don't usually lean towards a specific gender, though. It's actually a challenge to RP straight characters because im a shipping _whore_.

also, on the subject of straight people jacking it to gay porn.. I strongly believe you can be straight and still like gay porn. One of my closest friends is straighter than an uncooked spaghetti noodle and she loves gay shit. We've had lengthy discussions about if she may possibly even be bi-curious and she's very much not.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 17, 2016)

Lies!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 17, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Lies!


you talkin' to me ? 
how can you tell I'm lying or not ?


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 17, 2016)

Good point. xD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 17, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Good point. xD


Or are you secretly hinting/hoping for me to... ehehehehe xD


----------



## Corleona (Nov 18, 2016)

I rp what feels right at the time and character so I'm basically open


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 18, 2016)

Even though this is a strange thread to exist in the RP section, I'd say that I'd be straight


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 18, 2016)

Im straight and love the opposite gender too


----------



## Upyourshit2 (Nov 25, 2016)

Bi and Bi even in RP's


----------



## Julen (Nov 25, 2016)

As a friend of mine said.
I'm like spaghetti. Straight until it starts getting hot XD


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Nov 25, 2016)

when I used to roleplay at least


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> As a friend of mine said.
> I'm like spaghetti. Straight until it starts getting hot XD


Priceless XD


----------



## Gaitsu (Nov 27, 2016)

In life, I am straight. In RP, I can be pretty much whatever my RP partner wants. While I personally prefer RP with one male and one female relations, I can continue the story if its same sex relationship wise (though granted, harder for me to enjoy)


----------

